# How Long?



## Ninja9186 (30 May 2005)

Ive heard some stories about guys taking up to 2 years waiting for "The Call"l even after completing all of their testing. Can anybody tell me how long they have waited before getting it.


----------



## Gouki (30 May 2005)

Going on 10 1/2 months now, no sign of a call.

Friend waited 1 year and 3 months.


----------



## kincanucks (30 May 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Going on 10 1/2 months now, no sign of a call.
> 
> Friend waited 1 year and 3 months.



Steve,

PM me your name and CFRC again please. Cheers.


----------



## MysticLies (30 May 2005)

Ninja9186 said:
			
		

> Ive heard some stories about guys taking up to 2 years waiting for "The Call"l even after completing all of their testing. Can anybody tell me how long they have waited before getting it.



the call for BMQ? or the call for getting accepted in the army?


----------



## 45506445210414924 (31 May 2005)

still hopin youll get the call soon buddy! 

cheers


----------



## Ninja9186 (31 May 2005)

MysticLies said:
			
		

> the call for BMQ? or the call for getting accepted in the army?



sry guys i should have been more specific. I meant the call for getting accepted.


----------



## scottyeH? (31 May 2005)

it's going to take a while, so if you have no patience don't apply.


----------



## MysticLies (31 May 2005)

Ninja9186 said:
			
		

> sry guys i should have been more specific. I meant the call for getting accepted.



If that is the case I think you may need to call your local branch(Land...navy.....air....) office to see what's happining. Because yesterday I handed in my last thing(my Pt results), and about 5 hours later I got a call from the navy saying that I was excepted and had to be there today dressed nicely for some ceremony.


----------



## dan476 (31 May 2005)

Would that be navy reserves?


----------



## NavComm (31 May 2005)

MysticLies said:
			
		

> If that is the case I think you may need to call your local branch(Land...navy.....air....) office to see what's happining. Because yesterday I handed in my last thing(my Pt results), and about 5 hours later I got a call from the navy saying that I was excepted and had to be there today dressed nicely for some ceremony.



Mystic have you had the interview? How do you mean you handed in your PT results? When I did the PT there was a guy there who put me through the tests and I wasn't given the results until I got a call from the Recruiting centre. But then you said they said to bring a camera, etc so I think you must be getting sworn in?


----------



## MysticLies (31 May 2005)

I did my medical on Wednesday last week. then did my PT last Friday. yesterday(Monday) I handed in my PT results. and the same day about 5 hours later I got a call not from the army recruitment center but from my Navy recurting branch. the navy recruiter said I made it, and should come tomorrow well dressed, with my banking info. He said you can also bring family and friends with you along with a camera. PT is the physical right? (just to make sure) 


Dan: yes I am applying for the navy reserves.


----------



## NavComm (31 May 2005)

That is so fast! Way to go! My medical files were sent to Borden May 2nd and I"m still waiting for the unit to call me. They are in touch with the recruiting centre and I'm just waiting to hear back from the unit (navy res). Maybe I'll see you in Borden!


----------



## MysticLies (31 May 2005)

I suspect its because my city is very small, and has a small recruiting rate. either that or I am just lucky . Still have to wait till I get my call for BMQ though. :-\


----------



## NavComm (31 May 2005)

MysticLies said:
			
		

> I suspect its because my city is very small, and has a small recruiting rate. either that or I am just lucky . Still have to wait till I get my call for BMQ though. :-\



I just spoke with the recruiter at my unit, she says that she is checking into that canforgen to see if it applies. She'll get back to me as soon as she knows. *fingers crossed*


----------



## kincanucks (31 May 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> I just spoke with the recruiter at my unit, she says that she is checking into that canforgen to see if it applies. She'll get back to me as soon as she knows. *fingers crossed*



There is already a process in place for the reserves.  The latest CANFORGEN was directing that the policy will now apply to the Reg F.

If you applying for the reserves and they are waiting for your medical to come back from Borden then the Med Tech did not recommend you as good to go and wants the Recruiting Med O in Borden to either okay you or find you unfit. 

The reserve policy is that if the CFRC/D Med Tech recommends you as medically fit then you can do your PT and be enrolled into the reserves.  If you are subsequently found to be unfit then you will be released from the reserves.

I wish people wouldn't unilaterally post CANFORGENs without making sure that they apply to the current thread and are relevant.  It just confuses the unwashed. ;D


----------



## copecowboy (1 Jun 2005)

Ninja9186 said:
			
		

> Ive heard some stories about guys taking up to 2 years waiting for "The Call"l even after completing all of their testing. Can anybody tell me how long they have waited before getting it.


about 4 months, all depends on the trade you pick, and if your medical files go through with no problems, I was fairly lucky with my process.


----------



## quebecownage (1 Jun 2005)

dude it's so freakin long

i've been waiting for1 month, a week and a day but no signs

i keep bugging them as much as i can calling everyweek but no news not even a "yeah it's coming back from borden" or a "no,we didn't lose your file'

that's pissing but hey greatest job in the world from the greatest army in this contry ;D

cheer canada


----------



## Gouki (3 Jun 2005)

You aren't going to get any sympathy from me, that's for sure. 

It's a freakin month, quit crying it's nothing.


----------



## quebecownage (4 Jun 2005)

dud no complaning anymore just got my call yesterday


----------



## LordOsborne (4 Jun 2005)

i believe it takes longer for former CF members to get back in.... why that is is beyond me.. ???


----------



## D-n-A (9 Jun 2005)

LordOsborne said:
			
		

> i believe it takes longer for former CF members to get back in.... why that is is beyond me.. ???


Because the CFRC has to do a Verification of Former Service.


----------



## scottyeH? (14 Jun 2005)

"It's always better to post a new reply in a old topic "

Here we go, Just wondering how long it usually takes for the first contact after you drop off your application. I did today.

First Choice: Sig Op 215
Second: 031 Infantry

Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks (15 Jun 2005)

scottyeH? said:
			
		

> "It's always better to post a new reply in a old topic "
> 
> Here we go, Just wondering how long it usually takes for the first contact after you drop off your application. I did today.
> 
> ...



What did the recruiter tell you after you gave them your application?


----------



## canadianblue (15 Jun 2005)

I'm just wondering, I called the recruiter and they told me that I was merit listed, does that mean 100% that I will be getting a job. As well, I got an above average for my application when I did my interview, what does that mean in terms of how competitive I'll be.

By the way I'm going Regular Force Infantry 031, and have been waiting for a few weeks now.

PS:Sorry if the questions been asked and answered before.


----------



## fleeingjam (15 Jun 2005)

Hmm.. I applied for 031 aswell but that was for reserves and i was told that i was merit listed then got a letter in the mail saying i had been medically rejected. But in most cases that a good thing (to be merit listed). 

-Good Luck
-Usman


----------



## scottyeH? (15 Jun 2005)

well, after we talked for abit about vision and laser eye surgery, contracts and stuff.

last thing he said was "good luck"


----------



## Lebanese Canadian (16 Jun 2005)

been waiting for 14 months here and i still havent done any test other than the aptitude,this wait is just to make sure i aint no terrorist.

i dunno im not that interested anymore as i was when i thought about joining.


----------



## P (16 Jun 2005)

Lebanese Canadian said:
			
		

> been waiting for 14 months here and i still havent done any test other than the aptitude,this wait is just to make sure i aint no terrorist.
> 
> i dunno im not that interested anymore as i was when i thought about joining.



wow thats a long time.  i was able to finish all my testings in about a month time.


----------



## scottyeH? (16 Jun 2005)

the best idea, I guess for me is to wait 2weeks if I havent heard of anything, I'll give them a call to make sure my application went through alright.


----------



## ryan fitzy (16 Jun 2005)

You should call every week or every other week to make sure every thing is going OK, I had called my recruiter at the end of may and he told me that they would call me as soon as my offer came in- so i decided not to call them every week, got a message yesterday that my offer came in may 31- and they said they have been trying to call me- sense then - don't know why they wouldn't leave me a message on my voice mail, but its a good thing i found out and called them because my offer was only good until the 17 of May, so i would have has to wait even longer- so ya like i said call every week or every other week.


----------

